# [Heisec] Voreingestellte WPA-Passphrase bei EasyBox-Routern berechenbar



## Newsfeed (16 März 2012)

Bereits vergangenes Jahr entdeckten Sicherheitsexperten, dass die voreingestellten WPA-Schlüssel auf WLAN-Routern von Vodafone und der Telekom leicht erratbar sind. Sebastian Petters zeigt nun einen Weg, wie man sie in Sekundenschnelle berechnen kann.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

